# Enable front audio panel on FreeBSD 12.0



## Bebeja (Jan 23, 2020)

When i plug headphones in, all i have is just a some noise. Rear panel is work fine. I have KDE 5 installed. Found some information in KMix below:




Could it be hardware problem with 3.5 mm jack ports?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 23, 2020)

Please post the output from `cat /dev/sndstat`.



Bebeja said:


> Could it be hardware problem with 3.5 mm jack ports?


Probably not. Looking at the screenshot I suspect you just need to switch the default audio output.


----------



## Bebeja (Jan 23, 2020)

```
Installed devices:
pcm0: <NVIDIA GT220 (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
pcm1: <NVIDIA GT220 (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
pcm2: <NVIDIA GT220 (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
pcm3: <NVIDIA GT220 (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
pcm4: <Realtek ALC883 (Rear Analog 7.1/2.0)> (play/rec) default
pcm5: <Realtek ALC883 (Front Analog)> (play/rec)
pcm6: <Realtek ALC883 (Rear Digital)> (play)
No devices installed from userspace.
```

I'm see that rear is default. How could i switch?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 23, 2020)

`# sysctl hw.snd.default_unit=n` where _n_ is the number of the sound device you want to use. In your case `# sysctl hw.snd.default_unit=6`


----------



## Bebeja (Jan 23, 2020)

No results. Not matter pcm5 or pcm6 is default.


----------



## PMc (Jan 23, 2020)

Application restarted?
The setting is effective only when the sound device is openend.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 23, 2020)

Is the front panel actually connected? On my system there's a cable running from the front panel to a connector on the mainboard. But to get this working correctly I had to rearrange the pins a bit (apparently the connector is not as standard as I thought is was).


----------



## Bebeja (Feb 4, 2020)

It's okay now, but changes resets everytime after booting, so i'm need to use this command again.


----------



## Emrion (Feb 4, 2020)

Make changes in /etc/sysctl.conf like: `hw.snd.default_unit=6`

See sysctl.conf(5)().


----------

